# My Water Powered Sausage Stuffer



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2011)

Well i wanted to get the new Cabelas stuffer/motor combo, My wife said yeah go ahead. After weighing the pros/cons and me not doing as much since moving i said SELF

Why dont you just make both your water stuffers electric valve operated?  Yeah

So i venture out and get things together.

The valve is new 120v for a washing machine. What i will do is cap off one and use it for a spare if one side goes out. (cant beat it for $14) And the rest of the parts. I will get this going tomorrow.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 7, 2011)

Just what you need. Another water stuffer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Was there something wrong with your other one. Or am I reading that wrong and you are adding this to  your existing stuffer?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Just what you need. Another water stuffer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with em, just going to fit em up and use my grinder pedal with the valves so i dont have to fool with the ball valves anymore.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

Your too much Rick!!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Go Nepas.

I am for anything that makes processes easier.

Remember, work smarter, not harder.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a great idea Rick. I do believe I will steal it.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2011)

I subscribed to this thread

Not gonna miss any info!!!

A "Momentary On" Foot Switch can be found at Harbor Freight for $13.99

Here's a link: http://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html

I use it on my grinder, and my stuffer motor from Cabelas came with one too.

What you gonna use for the outside cylinder?

How about the seal or O-Ring?

Plunger?

How you gonna reverse it?

I'm very interested in this one!!!!

C'mon Rick "Wake Up" and get started!!!!

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the HF one Todd. I have it bookmarked.

I believe Rick is just going to adapt his two existing stuffers to use the footpedal.


----------



## alelover (Dec 8, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Thanks for the link to the HF one Todd. I have it bookmarked.
> 
> I believe Rick is just going to adapt his two existing stuffers to use the footpedal.


You are right Joel. That is what he told me. He knows some electronic genius that's helping him with it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2011)

Nepas, morning..... Do you awaken in the middle of the night thinking..... "Here is what I'm gonna do"...... maybe we'll bump into each other in the middle of one of those episodes....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe thats why my doc put me on Xanax.....HAHA

This is what i'm shooting for.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2011)

alelover said:


> You are right Joel. That is what he told me. He knows some electronic genius that's helping him with it.




Scott

The jerky was great....TY


----------



## alelover (Dec 8, 2011)

Was? Your very welcome.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2011)

alelover said:


> Was? Your very welcome.




Yeah its all gone. Only smoky jerky smell in the baggy but i'm just about whiffing it all out to


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 8, 2011)

Great idea Rick, I'll be looking forward to the finished product


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2011)

Back On Track Rick!

Focus My Friend, Foooocccuuuuusssssss

Todd


----------



## onytay (Dec 10, 2011)

When you get this lined out and running like you want, what's the chance of getting a parts list? I'm interested in doing this myself.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

I too want to see this thing working can you do a video ????


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2011)

Onytay said:


> When you get this lined out and running like you want, what's the chance of getting a parts list? I'm interested in doing this myself.




I gin give you basic parts. The water stuffer was made for me and some of the parts like the piston, bulkhead and around the main tube have been machined.

I will do a video to. Prob sometime mon/tues. with some sticks


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Rick,

I'm really interested in making one too

Some of the parts can be found at the hardware store, but where do we get the piston and seals

What's the cost estimate to build one(or 2)?

THX!

Todd


----------



## onytay (Dec 10, 2011)

nepas said:


> I gin give you basic parts. The water stuffer was made for me and some of the parts like the piston, bulkhead and around the main tube have been machined.
> 
> I will do a video to. Prob sometime mon/tues. with some sticks



Machined you say..... just gives me a reason to play with the mills and lathes at work!!!  Its nice to have a tool shop at your disposal some times!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2011)

I know he used sched 40, 80 with some sort of water pipe fittings.

Here are the machined parts.

Bulkhead

Inner O ring, inner bulkhead insert. Note the machining on the bulkhead..








O ring seated inside and outter O ring for tight fitting in the front of main tube.













Bulkhead fully assembled. Front side showing.







Back side.







Here is the ram, or piston.

Machined  grooved for the O rings. The SS bolt is to keep the piston from going all the way back to the rear tube cap.







Front pusher. O rings on piston.







This is how the piston pushes into the bulkhead.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## skully (Dec 12, 2011)

as usual, waiting to see the finished stuffer..........obi wan k(nepas)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2011)

Got my parts being put together.







Putting the receptacle box together. For now the switch is not hot. This will go to power on/off the 1/10 hp pump when i get it.







Wiring the plug.







Break the tabs off the plug or it will not fit. There are perf maks for easy breaking.







All done. The plug will be for my grinder pedal and the valve will be wired and plugged to the piggy back on the pedal plug.







WOOOOHOOO It works...... Now the valve.







This is my leak box (should that happen)







I fastened the double valve. I bought it new at an appliance repair place for $14. Its a double so i will wire one valve and have a backup. I put a cap on the one not being used.







The hose from the valve to the T will go to the inlet side of the stuffer. The plug hose will eventually be connected to the pump which will draw the piston back. I will need braided hose for when that is installed.

I found water hose quick disconnects by the hoses at Lowes. Hope they work. NOTE to self. Buy an extra extension cord to wire the valve....HA







Keeps all the parts together to even.













Its still a work in progress before the maiden water test.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2011)

Lookin good Brother


----------



## alelover (Dec 13, 2011)

You do good work my friend.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)

Got most of the connections done and IT WORKS....WOOOHOOO

Test before final connections.







Got the valve power to the piggy back of my grinder pedal







No pedal on.







Pedal off.







On again







Now tape and secure the cord. Will work on the water hose inlet to the stuffers next.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool - looks like you nailed it - congrats


----------



## sprky (Dec 15, 2011)

Nepas, I'd like too offer a suggestion on this. I'm not bashing your work in any way it's just a suggestion. Instead of using tape on your connections, I recommend you use heat shrink tube, much more reliable then tape. 

With that being said I love this idea, I do not own a stuffer yet and am following this with great interest, as I would like to get into stuffing my own sausages.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Rick!

GREAT VIDEO MAN!

Where do we get the piston and bulkhead?

How Much?

Todd


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

Rock and Roll dude. That's awesome.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)

sprky

I know i wish i could have found the small bags of shrink wrap at our local Lowes and Homepeepot but all they had was the big bags, not going to spend that much when i only needed 2 small lengths.

Todd

The piston and bulkhead were machined by my friend. You might have to message me and i can forward his email to you. I could no way begin to tell you how he made them.

Thanks alelover buddy. Hey went back to the schnitzel place with my wife again, man thats good food and beir


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2011)

The last thing I want to do is make the parts!

I've got enough on my plate right now!!!

THX!

TJ


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you send me a drawing Rick. I have a lathe.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)

alelover said:


> Can you send me a drawing Rick. I have a lathe.




Check your messages.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 29, 2016)

nepas said:


> Maybe thats why my doc put me on Xanax.....HAHA
> 
> This is what i'm shooting for.


What is the round white thing in the picture ??


----------

